# Me And My Granddaughter



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

My hubby took these pictures of me and my beloved granddaughter. They were taken last month when Ashley spent the weekend with us. We had just gotten up and were ready to make breakfast ... so, this is Ashley and me au natural!  We have so much fun when she's here. I just love her to pieces. :wub: Ashley will be seventeen in February. She is the most thoughtful and loving young lady. She lights up my life! :wub: :wub: 

[attachment=58433:100_7272.JPG][attachment=58434:100_7244.JPG]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

What a sweet picture. I can see the family resemblance.  I'll be seventeen in Feb. too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 15 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851560


> What a sweet picture. I can see the family resemblance.  I'll be seventeen in Feb. too![/B]


Maybe you both have the same birthday!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 15 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851569


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 15 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851560





> What a sweet picture. I can see the family resemblance.  I'll be seventeen in Feb. too![/B]


Maybe you both have the same birthday!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe! Mines on the 8th!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aw what lovely photos.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what great pics!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 15 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851572


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 15 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851569





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 15 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851560





> What a sweet picture. I can see the family resemblance.  I'll be seventeen in Feb. too![/B]


Maybe you both have the same birthday!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe! Mines on the 8th! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ashley's is on the 26th! And, Snowball's is a week ahead of that ... February 19th!  

You have your whole life ahead of you! Yay! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie you and your granddaughter are beautiful. I can see the resemblance. You look more like a mom to her,it's hard to believe your her grandmom. I know what you mean about them meaning everything to you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh Mary, what sweet and beautiful pictures of you and your granddaughter ... I love them. You can tell that you guys are so close to one another .. 

Thanks for sharing 

hugs
Kat


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow! Both of you are so gorgeous! She's lucky to have a grandma who's so young! I'm 22 and my grandma's 93, it's hard to do all the things I want to do with her. Regardless, my grandma is still the most important person in my life! You're both blessed to have so much time together!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures of you both.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What sweet pictures!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Those are lovely photos. You can tell Ashley just by looking at her, that she is a sweet, beautiful young lady..she radiates that. And she has a "hottie" for a grandmother!! lol! You look like you could be her mother!! Both of you are so beautiful!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

GrandMother, no way. 2 beautiful girls. Marie, it looks like your Granddaughter inherited your gorgeous skin, too.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Those pics are just wonderful. :wub: :wub: You ladies are so pretty!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What special pics to show a special relationship. You are both gorgeous!! Dang...I'm doing something wrong cuz no way do I look like that when I wake up!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Sweet and precious pictures!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 15 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851573


> Aw what lovely photos.[/B]


Thank you, Kara! :Flowers 2: 
QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 15 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851575


> oh what great pics!![/B]


Thank you, Stacy! :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Nov 15 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851601


> Marie you and your granddaughter are beautiful. I can see the resemblance. You look more like a mom to her,it's hard to believe your her grandmom. I know what you mean about them meaning everything to you.[/B]


Awww ... Thank you, Paula. :tender: I guess I've been blessed with genes that make me look younger than I am. My mother, too, looked younger than she was. I don't know why, but, even our hair didn't change color. Well, her's did before she died ... at 70. As for Ashley, I feel blessed, that as a teen, she still wants to spend so much time with us. 

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Nov 15 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851603


> awwh Mary, what sweet and beautiful pictures of you and your granddaughter ... I love them. You can tell that you guys are so close to one another ..
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kat! :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You are both very beautiful. .....and that's just what you look like when you get up??? :w00t: wish I looked that good without makeup!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Nov 15 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851606


> Wow! Both of you are so gorgeous! She's lucky to have a grandma who's so young! I'm 22 and my grandma's 93, it's hard to do all the things I want to do with her. Regardless, my grandma is still the most important person in my life! You're both blessed to have so much time together![/B]


Thank you, Diana, for the lovely compliments! :tender: Wow ... there really is an age difference between you and your grandma. At first, I had to laugh when you said that Ashley was so lucky to have a grandma who is so young. I'm 65. But, I guess it's all relative. LOL I look healthy, but, I am having a difficult time getting around right now because of mild MS. It usually comes and goes. I only mention this now because I am thinking about your grandma and can relate to what you are saying. That's why I feel so bleesed that Ashley loves me so much, despite it all. I do make a big effort, because of her, to try and go out with her as much as possible. I can tell by what you said about your grandma, that you, too, are a very sweet young lady, Diana. :wub: 


QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 15 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851612


> Great pictures of you both.[/B]


Thank you, Jane! :Flowers 2: Sometime I should show SM some of the *outt-take* pictures! LOL Ashley is a ham in front of the camera. She gets me laughing and it's hard to keep a straight face most of the time! LOL

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 15 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851616


> What sweet pictures![/B]


Thank you, Brit. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 15 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851617


> Those are lovely photos. You can tell Ashley just by looking at her, that she is a sweet, beautiful young lady..she radiates that. And she has a "hottie" for a grandmother!! lol! You look like you could be her mother!! Both of you are so beautiful![/B]


Aww ... Thank you, Andrea! :tender: Your compliments are so sweet! :wub: 


QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 15 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851628


> GrandMother, no way. 2 beautiful girls. Marie, it looks like your Granddaughter inherited your gorgeous skin, too.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


Thank you, Kerry! :tender: I think you are the one who has gorgeous skin! And, no doubt about it ... you are beautiful, inside and out. :wub: 

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 15 2009, 11:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851639


> Those pics are just wonderful. :wub: :wub: You ladies are so pretty![/B]


Thank you, Sarah! :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 16 2009, 02:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851661


> What special pics to show a special relationship. You are both gorgeous!! Dang...I'm doing something wrong cuz no way do I look like that when I wake up![/B]


Thank you, Crystal! :tender: I said au natural ... but, I had on a little eye make-up from the night before. And, when I got up I put on some light lipstick. So, you are doing nothing wrong. LOL

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 16 2009, 06:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851670


> :wub: Sweet and precious pictures![/B]


Thank you, Andrea! :tender: 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 16 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851687


> You are both very beautiful. .....and that's just what you look like when you get up??? :w00t: wish I looked that good without makeup![/B]


Thank you, Pat! :tender: I hope you read my comment to Crystal above. LOL Oh, and, I do brush my hair quickly! LOL By the way, I do think YOU are beautiful! Like some of us said long ago ... you could be a model. We told you that when you wore the shirt designed to carry your fluff babies.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Marie, for these pretty photos of you and your granddaughter! :ThankYou: 
Nice to see you, I like them very much! :heart: 

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

such a sweet photo :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great photos of you & your granddaughter,I see the resemblance too.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Such precious pictures of you and your grandaughter!! You both look beautiful!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful! Just beautiful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Alexa @ Nov 16 2009, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851694


> Thanks Marie, for these pretty photos of you and your granddaughter! :ThankYou:
> Nice to see you, I like them very much! :heart:
> 
> Alexandra and Ullana :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Alexandra! :tender: 
QUOTE (jodublin @ Nov 16 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851705


> such a sweet photo :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Jo! :tender: 

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 16 2009, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851731


> Great photos of you & your granddaughter,I see the resemblance too.[/B]


Thank you, Sue! :tender: 

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 16 2009, 10:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851734


> Such precious pictures of you and your grandaughter!! You both look beautiful!![/B]


 :tender: Thank you, Jen!


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Nov 16 2009, 10:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851745


> Beautiful! Just beautiful![/B]


Thank you, Pat! :tender:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, you always post the best pictures!
your granddaughter looks so happy to be with you :wub: 
she needs a copy of this! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Great photos. She has your smile. 

Tina


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your grandaughter looks like a sweet little doll :wub: She looks just like you-eyes ,nose lips.Genes are great!!!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What beautiful pictures! You are both so pretty! :heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mfa @ Nov 16 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851891


> Marie, you always post the best pictures!
> your granddaughter looks so happy to be with you :wub:
> she needs a copy of this! :good post - perfect 10:[/B]


Awww ... Thank you, Florence! :tender: She and I have one of these pictures in a frame. :wub: 

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 16 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851893


> Great photos. She has your smile.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thank you, Tina. :tender: 

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Nov 16 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851901


> Your grandaughter looks like a sweet little doll :wub: She looks just like you-eyes ,nose lips.Genes are great!!!!!![/B]


Thank you, Michelle. :tender: Ashely is spending most of her Thanksgiving holiday break with us, so I look sooo forward to that. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonderful pictures of you and your beautiful granddaughter!! Everyone has always told me that your grandchildren are so very special. I can tell by the look on your face that you love and care for her!!! Such a special time for the two of you!!! You do look like her Mother instead of GrandMother!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what lovely photos! You both look so pretty and so happy to be together!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Nov 16 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851973


> What beautiful pictures! You are both so pretty! :heart:[/B]


Thank you, Allison. :tender: 


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 16 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851986


> Wonderful pictures of you and your beautiful granddaughter!! Everyone has always told me that your grandchildren are so very special. I can tell by the look on your face that you love and care for her!!! Such a special time for the two of you!!! You do look like her Mother instead of GrandMother!!!!![/B]


Thank you, Dianne. :tender: Ashley and I are very close. Yesterday I was thinking about her and had planned to call her in a few minutes. But, she beat me to it! She asked if she can spend several days with us. (starting next week, she has a holiday break for Thanksgiving) So, she will be here with us this weekend and for another few days! She has her own room here. Snowball will be very happy, too! He LOVES her! 


QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 16 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852017


> Oh, what lovely photos! You both look so pretty and so happy to be together![/B]


Thank you, Sher. :tender: Yes, I enjoy every moment with her. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You and your granddaughter are beautiful...you certainly don't look old enough to be her grandmother though


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful pics! You look WAY to young to have a 17 year old grand daughter!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Nov 17 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852314


> You and your granddaughter are beautiful...you certainly don't look old enough to be her grandmother though[/B]


Thank you, Donna. :tender: 
QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 17 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852334


> Beautiful pics! You look WAY to young to have a 17 year old grand daughter![/B]


Thank you, Tammy! :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie, what a great picture of the two of you. :wub: You both exude love and happiness in it. Grandmother? You do realize you could really pass for her mom!! Your daughter must look like your granddaughter's twin! I've also been blessed with the young looking woman gene in my family. I was telling people this weekend that I'm 57 and they said they thought I was in my 40's. Man, if that Dorena Gray painting in the attic gets destroyed, I'm toast :shocked:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lovely photos, you two look more like Mom and daughter to me. Just beautiful.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 18 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852685


> Marie, what a great picture of the two of you. :wub: You both exude love and happiness in it. Grandmother? You do realize you could really pass for her mom!! Your daughter must look like your granddaughter's twin! I've also been blessed with the young looking woman gene in my family. I was telling people this weekend that I'm 57 and they said they thought I was in my 40's. Man, if that Dorena Gray painting in the attic gets destroyed, I'm toast :shocked:[/B]


Thank you, Sue. :tender: My daughter and I have been taken many times as sisters! I would post her picture again, but, she gets upset when her picture is online. So, I'm honoring her wishes not to show any more pictures of her.  But, if you go back to the archives for last year ... you will see a picture of her taken on her birthday at our home!  Anyway, I think my daughter is beautiful. She does have a picture on MySpace with Ashley. 

Thank goodness Ashley doesn't mind having her picture taken. She told me I have so many pictures of her that I could put them all together ... flip them ... and, I'd have a movie!! You know what? She's right! LOL Not only that ... but, I used to keep a journal of her earlier years. I love going back and reading all of the things she used to do and say! She's a total joy. I've told her more than once that she is one of my Earth Angels. She's so young, but, is so beautiful inside and out. I can't say enough wonderful things about my precious and sweet granddaughter. :wub: :wub: 


QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 18 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852711


> Lovely photos, you two look more like Mom and daughter to me. Just beautiful.[/B]


Thank you! :tender:


----------

